# Cobia Tower/ T-Top work



## GIBBS29REG (Jun 21, 2011)

I am trying to find a reputable person in the Destin Area to add a removable cobia tower to my boat. Due the size of the Fiberglass t-top, I will probably need to cut a hole/door to access. I do not have a trailer, so this individual would have to have the ability to do work on site. Any suggestions??


----------



## bigrick (Sep 29, 2010)

I'm guessing any tower builder in the area will have at least a month or 2 wait this time of year, good luck....


----------



## Gamefish27 (Nov 13, 2009)

Good luck as well for about two weeks or so, but I will tell ya who to use in about a week. And from what I know they can do the work on the water


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Gamefish27 said:


> Good luck as well for about two weeks or so, but I will tell ya who to use in about a week. And from what I know they can do the work on the water


Got any new pics?


----------



## Gamefish27 (Nov 13, 2009)

MrFish said:


> Got any new pics?


mmmmmmmmmmmm Nope


----------



## bombtosser (Oct 5, 2007)

I don't know if they can do mobile fab work, but a friend of ours owns ugly duckling marine in fort walton. He just put a second helm on atlcapt's boat here on the forum and it looks awesome! He has a bunch of pics of his fab work on facebook.


----------



## Spooled (Jan 13, 2012)

Give Blue Coral a call. They have portable capabilities. They can certainly find a spot to keep ypour boat closer to the shop while the work is taking place. Keep in mind that work on site is more expensive than shop work. Blue coral has some very talented people that work there. 850 453 0330


----------



## Talon1 FE (May 23, 2009)

If you know where the original Dewey Destin's restraurant (right beside the 6 story condo) off of Stalman Ave, there is an gentleman down there that does aluminum work and was fairly reasonable when I was going to get him to do my tower.


----------

